# Unaccompanied Children in the Hunting Field



## Anna Ern (21 August 2012)

Given that proberly most people on here have either grown up in the hunting field or at a time where we did not live in such a blame culture society, at what age/experience would you allow a child to come hunting on their own ( ie non riding parents/ following in a car etc), and what safeguards would you put in place or expect to be in place when out (other than a children's meet).? 
Pony Club members are automatically covered by insurance and hunt followers are expected to be members of the CA ( but is this ever enforced/applied to minors?). In other words......who should be responsible?


----------



## JenHunt (21 August 2012)

I guess I went out unaccompanied from about 9 or 10, and my sister joined me at a similar age (by which time I was 14 and therefore considered responsible for her too). My parents would usually follow in the car to start with, then as we got older they'd walk the dog for an hour or so then meet us at the trailer when we were done.

my parents knew a lot of people in the hunt, and would always ask someone who had their own kids (usually my/my sisters friends parents) to keep an eye on us. 

we always were fortunate enough to have ultra reliable ponies, albeit ones with a sense of humour! We were given 20p for a phone box In Case, and pockets were filled with a bar of chocolate, a hoof pick and some string. We were then told to be back to the box by x time, or if we couldn't get back by then to call dad's brick of a mobile phone (it was seriously brick sized!), or a friend who lived near to where we'd parked so that we could be picked up.

I guess it depends on the hunt, the parent, the child and the pony. I know folk who happily let their kids trot off into the distance with a mobile in their pocket with no sign of coming home, and others who are anxiously clock watching until the specified hour of said childs return, and yet others who follow the hunt every step of the day to keep an eye on the kid!


----------



## Baggybreeches (21 August 2012)

We used to go hunting with family friends all over the place, it never occurred that somebody should be 'responsible' for us? I guess it's very different now. Our hunt usually ask for proof of PC membership etc before the day so the secretary is happy that everybody is covered for most eventualities.
We always kept 10p for the phone and a piece of string in our pocket, along with a piece of paper inside the band of our hats with our name/address and phone number (although the chances of somebody being at home to answer the phone if it was a hunting day would be slim!)


----------



## Carefreegirl (21 August 2012)

We have a youngster we want to take on Hound exercise but at the first few meets last year there were half a dozen girls, I'm guessing 12 - 16 years old who thought it was just a good ride out meant purely galloping and screaming across fields. We'll wait for a month or so hopefully by then they'll of got fed up or their poor horses will be lame.
The vast majority of children that hunt have grown up hunting so do have a good idea of how to behave along with hunt staff who educate them very well.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (21 August 2012)

My daughter hunted on her own or with a friend last season, and she was 12 then.  She carries a mobile phone, hoof pick, spare stirrup leather and oodles of sweets.  If she is on her own, I make a point of telling the Field Master just in case.  I sometimes follow on foot/in a car, otherwise I just go to the pub/friends' house and wait to hear from her.  She's usually one of the last coming back with the hounds.  

She is very sensible though, and more mature than many of our older PC members.  I have been told many times that she is a credit to the Branch and to me as mum.  That tends to make up for her latent inability to tidy her room up when asked


----------



## L&M (21 August 2012)

I think when my son reaches 12yrs, as would consider him physically and mentally mature enough to cope with what ever the hunting field throws at him.

We are a small, friendly pack and if for any reason I was not mounted, would know that everyone would look out for him, even if not asked!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (22 August 2012)

Unaccompanied children can be a real pain. I am sorry, but some parents think it perfectly acceptable to dump their child and then disappear for the day. Where else could you leave your kid for the day for about £20? 

When the liitle dear can't stop their pony in it's snaffle and cavasson and it gallops through and over most of the field, I have to say my patience wears a little thin!!  Usually then we have to concoct strong brakes by the judicious use of assorted straps and some poor so and so draws the short straw and ends up nannying said child at the expense of their own day!!

If you are really lucky you end up having to take pony in your lorry and drop it off at it's home  in exchange for a third hand bottle of cheap dry white wine!!!

Kids, I love 'em.......especially when they stay at home!!


----------



## j17bow (5 September 2012)

Ditchjumper you misery guts! lol 

Kids have to be accompanied by an adult if they are under 16 in our hunt anyway, unless they have their pony club hunting certificate. 

If they are a decent rider and you drill into them about manners, waiting, and not crowding etc then I think they are good to have around. I think me and my sister were about 12 and 9 when we went, but we had an adult follow on foot


----------



## Judgemental (5 September 2012)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			Unaccompanied children can be a real pain. I am sorry, but some parents think it perfectly acceptable to dump their child and then disappear for the day. Where else could you leave your kid for the day for about £20? 

When the liitle dear can't stop their pony in it's snaffle and cavasson and it gallops through and over most of the field, I have to say my patience wears a little thin!!  Usually then we have to concoct strong brakes by the judicious use of assorted straps and some poor so and so draws the short straw and ends up nannying said child at the expense of their own day!!

If you are really lucky you end up having to take pony in your lorry and drop it off at it's home  in exchange for a third hand bottle of cheap dry white wine!!!

Kids, I love 'em.......especially when they stay at home!!
		
Click to expand...

It never ceases to amaze me what utter drivel folk can manage to post on this forum and seemingly they believe in what they write.

Without children and the young being encouraged and supported, hunting would run out of support. Along with the parents who may not be that familiar with all the various protocols.

Reading your dreadful post should cause me to be so rude in the extreme, you will just have to imagine what adjectives are passing through my mind! 



Suggest you go and post on The League's forum where you might find kindred spirits more to your thinking!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (5 September 2012)

j17bow.....my comments were tongue in cheek..honest?! Some can be a pain, and I have jumped a small child and pony that dived in front of me as we were taking off over a jump once. I am renowned for not being a child lover. Last season  I actually got off and went in a ditch to pull one out....everyone was most shocked!! 

Seriously I know they are the future,but like most youngsters they need to have manners and respect.

Judgemental - I would have thought you would be the first to complain about kids who misbehave!!


----------



## Judgemental (5 September 2012)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			j17bow.....my comments were tongue in cheek..honest?! Some can be a pain, and I have jumped a small child and pony that dived in front of me as we were taking off over a jump once. I am renowned for not being a child lover. Last season  I actually got off and went in a ditch to pull one out....everyone was most shocked!! 

Seriously I know they are the future,but like most youngsters they need to have manners and respect.

Judgemental - I would have thought you would be the first to complain about kids who misbehave!!
		
Click to expand...

Changed your tune a bit sharpish.

Frankly I have never encountered any children misbehaving out hunting and I have hunted with many packs.

Generally speaking the children I have seen recently and when I was a child were no problem.

You assisted a child out of a ditch - should think so too or anybody!


----------



## partypremier (5 September 2012)

Having been referred to by senior members of the hunt as "Mary Poppins".
Some of what Ditchjumper wrote I agree with.
I like to encourage children to hunt but I agree about the mother's who drop the kids off & vanish until near dark.
Such was the case when a girl broke her leg & neither parent could be  reached. 
Resulting in 2 of us paying subscribers dealing with her pony & accompanying her to hospital.
I love to see thm having fun but using my youngsters rear ends as brakes is not good for anyone.
Children seem to have lost respect for elders & other people's property.
That said I could neve rignore a child needing help or guidance.
I think if a child is in control, polite & willing to follow by example they should go out whatever that age may be, but with a parent or guardian following in a vehicle ALL day unless their is an appointed rider to look after them.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 September 2012)

The children are fun ,the ones with one horsey parents seem to get intergrated into the group of kids whose parents are out .
I have no kids I enjoy watching them growing up in the field learning skills and am happy to help them evenif it means getting left behind people helped me when I was a child now it's my turn to help one day hopefully these kids will be the adults helping the next lot.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (5 September 2012)

No I haven't! I don't agree with kids being dumped and abandoned by their parents on the hunting field - unsupervised.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (5 September 2012)

partypremier said:



			Having been referred to by senior members of the hunt as "Mary Poppins".
Some of what Ditchjumper wrote I agree with.
I like to encourage children to hunt but I agree about the mother's who drop the kids off & vanish until near dark.
Such was the case when a girl broke her leg & neither parent could be  reached. 
Resulting in 2 of us paying subscribers dealing with her pony & accompanying her to hospital.
I love to see thm having fun but using my youngsters rear ends as brakes is not good for anyone.
Children seem to have lost respect for elders & other people's property.
That said I could neve rignore a child needing help or guidance.
I think if a child is in control, polite & willing to follow by example they should go out whatever that age may be, but with a parent or guardian following in a vehicle ALL day unless their is an appointed rider to look after them.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree


----------



## Judgemental (6 September 2012)

Tolerance is the word! You never know when children might come to your assistance. If  you are a popular 'groan up'. Freudian slip intended. Then when you are in a spot of bother doubtless you will surrounded by Therwellian goodwill. That includes, horse leading & holding, string, penknife and in my case at that age, a secret pair of wire cutters  that was a bit naughty. Also your grown up conversations would remain equally secret. Out hunting young people can home in like flies on who has the hots for whom, even without a word being said.


----------



## Judgemental (6 September 2012)

When it might be handy to have somebody nip off and open a gate or a need for a young person to be about for some sort help or duty, it's amazing how quickly they can vanish


----------



## noobs31 (6 September 2012)

I am with ditchjumper I'm afraid.  However whenever I have encountered unsupervised children the parent is usually elsewhere in the field living it up, knowing that some poor sap will feel sorry for it (case in point - tiny child on 12h pony ending up in group of us queuing for enormous tiger trap - lovely responsible young lad ended up escorting it round the jump and far as I saw for rest of the day, just as DJ has mentioned at the expense of his own day) but parent appeared later on using child's smallness as excuse to leave early when drawing a cover.  Disgusting behaviour!

ETA child was 6 years old.  And distressed.


----------



## wellwisher (6 September 2012)

It is such a fine balance.  I am a non-riding mother of a now 11 yr old girl, although I did used to hunt and event a lot so not totally thoughtless. Daughter from age nothing has been fascinated by hounds - even now ponies are fun but it is the hounds she is intrigued by. At the very start of last season I was brave enough to let her go out with a young but saintly pony cue many nervous hours watching.  Luckily, there were 3 other very competent and experienced girls of similar age/sightly older that I knew who took her under their wing. To start with I was glued to them and was a pain in the arse- if I couldnt see her I was asking anyone and everyone where the children were.  The answer was aways "the girly gaggle are looking after themselves, behaving and are fine".

Slowly reassured, by the opening meet I was following but less avidly, knowing I would hear pretty damn quickly of any problems or misdemeanours

All 4 girls have looked after each other every single saturday of the season.  I think the ponies are even more attached than they are...where one goes the others follow... Anyway, between them they have had a range of *******ings (each listened to and not repeated), chaperoned nervous older riders, opened numerous gates, led the Huntsman over trappy ditches etc, generally given good leads over all sorts of dirty country, overcome problems without making a fuss, served food at various fund raisers, run errands, giggled and chatted with newcomers who didnt want to ask grown ups daft questions,  and even led Masters horse away from Air Ambulance when things went really wrong.

I genuinely think they do more "jobs" than many followers but have a fantastic time...but know they will be firmly told off if they step out of line.  And I have made some great friends following and am only ever a couple fields away trying to find where they are...

Bring on Saturday!!


----------



## Shay (7 September 2012)

Kids on the hunting field are a bit like adults on the hunting field.  Some are nice and well mannered - and some are not.

Perhaps some of this stems from a lack of accountability.  When I was a child hunting alone if anyone saw me displaying a lack of manners the tale would find its way back to the field master and thence back to the lady I loaned the pony from (non horsey parents.)  I would never have got away with it and consequently never (well seldom...) tried.

Now 30 years (ish) later my now 13 yr old daughter hunts unaccompanied with the same pack.  (I broke my back a few years ago and can neither ride nor foot follow very well.) I always check with the field master before even turning up to the meet.  For her first season I also paid for a nanny for her.  I would very much hope that if she were less than mannerly someone would tell me.

I know it puts a lot on the masters but perhaps when a subscriber becomes aware of a problem a master or the PC Liaison or someone from the supporters committee could have a quiet word with the parent?


----------



## combat_claire (7 September 2012)

I'm with Judgemental on this one if we do not encourage youngsters to come hunting now then hunts will wither on the vine. We encourage Pony Club members to join us and they will be chaperoned by Pony Club instructors and other responsible adults. We have three dedicated Pony Club meets in school holidays which are ideal for introducing youngsters to hunting. They are encouraged to get involved with other hunt activities too, especially the quizzes (so they can shame the adults by knowing all the horn calls) and the pantomime. There is a Hunting Cup that can be won at the PC Awards evening for the most promising youngster. 

It makes me cringe when adult subscribers bawl at a child for the smallest misdemeanour on their first day out. I have seen children leaving the hunting field after 30 minutes in floods of tears never to return because an elderly subscriber couldn't find it in her heart to offer gentle guidance instead of a *******ing. After all everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## combat_claire (7 September 2012)

I've also seen on Exmoor that the children are encouraged to wear their Pony Club blousons on horrible days rather than struggling on in thin tweed getting cold and miserable. The same old battleaxe that regularly chews out children objected to a 5 year old wearing his waterproof on a soggy children's meet in mid December...


----------



## j17bow (7 September 2012)

QUOTE: j17bow.....my comments were tongue in cheek..honest?! Some can be a pain, and I have jumped a small child and pony that dived in front of me as we were taking off over a jump once. I am renowned for not being a child lover. Last season I actually got off and went in a ditch to pull one out....everyone was most shocked!! 

Seriously I know they are the future,but like most youngsters they need to have manners and respect.

Judgemental - I would have thought you would be the first to complain about kids who misbehave!! END QUOTE

Yes dont worry I thought they were - but I have also been cut up and almost jumped over adults in the field. The kids usually like to follow me for a lead so dont tend to get in my way.


----------



## Littlelegs (8 September 2012)

Surely it depends on the child & the pony, rather than age alone. Sending an early teen off with an unknown pack on a green horse is rather assuming, whereas a 10yr old on a sensible pony with a hunt where they are known shouldn't be an issue. Mines only been to childrens meets with me on foot a few times as no transport. Last season pony too young, but this season I intend taking her out (with  myself mounted) to some bigger meets. She's 7, & I find is often adopted by older girls who seem to like her sense of adventure! So by the time she is 10/11 I may let her go alone as she will know both etiquette, & hunt members, & they know her. Wouldn't send her if I thought she'd need nannying though, unless I had made prior, mutual agreements for it. And in general, when I hunted years ago I don't remember kids or early teens being a big problem. I do however remember being asked to nanny two 11/12yr olds though, by prior paid arrangement with their parents. Apart from a few leads, and generally keeping an eye out little nannying was required. Instead, myself, the two girls & several others ended up nannying a pair of nervous adults. Even with a gate clearly in sight of a tiny fence they wanted someone to ride to it & open it for them. And unfortunately in that case you can't just speak to the parents.


----------



## Lolo (8 September 2012)

Have to say hunting absolutely made my sister and I, and I spent many an hour out with a gaggle of similar aged children from when I was 11 onwards. There was always an adult who knew we were out and about, but generally we were left to it with mum about. I still look back and laugh about my amazing times out and it was thanks to the kindness of the adult members of the hunt who took me under their wing. 

We did always have a phone, and mum was always at the trailer/ lorry, waiting nervously for us to return! I often found though that any issues I had came from adults cutting me up when I had committed to a fence on my super jumping pony as they clearly felt they'd jump it better than us... One memorable occasion, I jumped a lady who'd done this and had fallen off when her horse stopped!


----------



## noobs31 (8 September 2012)

combat_claire said:



			It makes me cringe when adult subscribers bawl at a child for the smallest misdemeanour on their first day out. I have seen children leaving the hunting field after 30 minutes in floods of tears never to return because an elderly subscriber couldn't find it in her heart to offer gentle guidance instead of a *******ing. After all everyone has to start somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I detest this too, though have only witnessed it happening to adults.  "Self appointed field masters" I call these old witches, and I'm sure every hunt has at least one!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (8 September 2012)

noobs31 said:



			I detest this too, though have only witnessed it happening to adults.  "Self appointed field masters" I call these old witches, and I'm sure every hunt has at least one!  

Click to expand...

I think we have two!!! Aren't we lucky!


----------



## Goldenstar (9 September 2012)

noobs31 said:



			I detest this too, though have only witnessed it happening to adults.  "Self appointed field masters" I call these old witches, and I'm sure every hunt has at least one!  

Click to expand...

Me too I saw one child set about  because the fact the pony was sporting a ( in truth hideous )lilac numah with matching boots it was so unnessary in tears before she left the meet on her first day out.
I don't call them self appointed field master I think they are deep plants from the LACS's. Embedded in the dim mists of time .


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (9 September 2012)

I love to see children on the hunting field,  like someone else said, where would hunting be without them in the future?  What I do object to is older people on big horses using children as gate shutters.  Now I think it's fantastic for children to stay at the back and shut gates etc, and it's easy for them to pop up and down, but sometimes I feel it's expected for some poor child to do it ALL day and have heard people moaning if they didn't!


----------



## Jools1234 (9 September 2012)

i have never been hunting but those of you that find kids on the field a problem must also find young/inexperienced/difficult horses an issue too? what about elderly riders or nervous ones? and god forbid if anyone with a physical disability wanted to hunt how inconvenient would that be?

maybe the hunt should become a bit more selective again but this time make it ability not money that is the deciding factor.

i thought the biggest thing with hunting was the way in which everyone in the field looks out for each other creating a sense of belonging and responsibility particularly in the younger generation, how are kids supposed to become responsible/polite well adjusted adults if they do not join in with the adult community without their parents constantly acting as a buffer?


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (9 September 2012)

jools1234 said:



			i have never been hunting but those of you that find kids on the field a problem must also find young/inexperienced/difficult horses an issue too? what about elderly riders or nervous ones? and god forbid if anyone with a physical disability wanted to hunt how inconvenient would that be?

maybe the hunt should become a bit more selective again but this time make it ability not money that is the deciding factor.

i thought the biggest thing with hunting was the way in which everyone in the field looks out for each other creating a sense of belonging and responsibility particularly in the younger generation, how are kids supposed to become responsible/polite well adjusted adults if they do not join in with the adult community without their parents constantly acting as a buffer?
		
Click to expand...

Jools well said, but to be fair I think most hunts are like this.................. like a family! X


----------



## Littlelegs (9 September 2012)

It's hard to explain really jools if you haven't been hunting. While on the whole people look after each other there's also the fact that its not fair to ruin someone else's day, hunts aren't like a hack where the whole field should go at the pace of the slowest, so imo they really aren't the place for a nervous novice. Most hunts have children's meets for lr kids, & quieter days more suitable for safely mounted novices, or a horses first meet. While the majority I have met will help, there is a duty of common sense required from those at a disadvantage. It's not appropriate to take a just off lr child to a big mid season sat meet on a fizzy pony, & expect to be walked past at a distance, or to use hunt subscribers as free childcare. If at 10/11 my daughter falls off, or needs a lead etc I would expect someone to help in my absence. However I don't expect to ruin someone's day by having them ride shoulder to shoulder, remind her of very basic manners, & either coach her over each fence or accompany her round. And same goes for novice adults. I loved hunting, & whilst happy to help, no way would I sacrifice the entire day happily so a nervous novice can plod round, unless paid. As for the elderly, ime they are usually the least in need of help on the field. Either right up front or mounted on safe reliable sorts after a lifetime of hunting. And always know the country as well as the rest of us know our gardens!


----------



## Goldenstar (9 September 2012)

jools1234 said:



			i have never been hunting but those of you that find kids on the field a problem must also find young/inexperienced/difficult horses an issue too? what about elderly riders or nervous ones? and god forbid if anyone with a physical disability wanted to hunt how inconvenient would that be?

maybe the hunt should become a bit more selective again but this time make it ability not money that is the deciding factor.

i thought the biggest thing with hunting was the way in which everyone in the field looks out for each other creating a sense of belonging and responsibility particularly in the younger generation, how are kids supposed to become responsible/polite well adjusted adults if they do not join in with the adult community without their parents constantly acting as a buffer?
		
Click to expand...


I agree with this the first friendships I had with adults without my parents present where formed out hunting it was so good for me.


----------



## Judgemental (9 September 2012)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			I love to see children on the hunting field,  like someone else said, where would hunting be without them in the future?  What I do object to is older people on big horses using children as gate shutters.  Now I think it's fantastic for children to stay at the back and shut gates etc, and it's easy for them to pop up and down, but sometimes I feel it's expected for some poor child to do it ALL day and have heard people moaning if they didn't!
		
Click to expand...

They shouldn&#8217;t have to.

Proper hunts should have a rota of daily Gate Shutting and Damage stewards properly organised and appointed by the secretary.

I.e. two people from the regular mounted membership, who come out in Barbours on their day of duty, with a considerable amount of 'Binder Twine' looped into The Couple Ds, a sharp knife and a sense of humour. The latter, because it is always the way, that when hounds are having a fantastic hunt, with a nice point, muggings is doing damage. That said, under the current legislation damage and gate shutting can be rather more ordered, because the 'fox' has been spoken to first thing and told everybody where he/she is going.    

Bet somebody says, we are a 'proper hunt' but nobody organises Damage or Gate Shutters. Well 'bout time they did then!

Damage and Gate Shutting Stewards are a PR point with farmers. If a farmer sees them and that it is all properly organised, then the hunt is all the more welcome.


----------



## Jools1234 (9 September 2012)

littlelegs said:



			It's hard to explain really jools if you haven't been hunting. While on the whole people look after each other there's also the fact that its not fair to ruin someone else's day, hunts aren't like a hack where the whole field should go at the pace of the slowest, so imo they really aren't the place for a nervous novice. Most hunts have children's meets for lr kids, & quieter days more suitable for safely mounted novices, or a horses first meet. While the majority I have met will help, there is a duty of common sense required from those at a disadvantage. It's not appropriate to take a just off lr child to a big mid season sat meet on a fizzy pony, & expect to be walked past at a distance, or to use hunt subscribers as free childcare. If at 10/11 my daughter falls off, or needs a lead etc I would expect someone to help in my absence. However I don't expect to ruin someone's day by having them ride shoulder to shoulder, remind her of very basic manners, & either coach her over each fence or accompany her round. And same goes for novice adults. I loved hunting, & whilst happy to help, no way would I sacrifice the entire day happily so a nervous novice can plod round, unless paid. As for the elderly, ime they are usually the least in need of help on the field. Either right up front or mounted on safe reliable sorts after a lifetime of hunting. And always know the country as well as the rest of us know our gardens!
		
Click to expand...


i never mentioned lead rein riders or those that need nannying just the idea that looking out for each other and that for me includes first timers youngsters or those that mat be struggling for any reason


----------



## Sherston (9 September 2012)

I must say Littlelegs, very well and nicely said.

Hunting is not hacking, or cross country or a fun ride, it's hunting.

Hunts should welcome genuine newcomers old or young, but they are coming out hunting and a reasonable initial standard should be expected, riding and turnout which can then be developed in the hunting field, anyone who is genuine should be supported.


----------



## Littlelegs (10 September 2012)

I do see what you mean jools, & people do look after each other. But whilst you may not have meant nannying, some peoples idea of 'a little help' does equate to nannying. As you say, you haven't hunted & stuff which is par for the course hasn't even been mentioned on this thread, so I can see why you might get a false impression. There is a huge sense of community, but like with anything there's always the small minority who try to take advantage.


----------



## combat_claire (10 September 2012)

I did have to chuckle when out with the mink hounds this summer. I had a little helper who can't have been more than 6 and he was determined to learn all the hounds' names and understand what the huntsman was calling. After a quick lesson on some of the lingo and a morning of carrying my whip for me he then declared to our huntsman 'I know everything about hunting hounds now!' 

These little people of today will be the hunt staff and masters of the future so I vote we raise a glass to Sholto and all like him. May their enthusiasm for hounds and hunting continue.


----------



## Judgemental (10 September 2012)

combat_claire said:



			These little people of today will be the hunt staff and masters of the future so I vote we raise a glass to Sholto and all like him. May their enthusiasm for hounds and hunting continue.
		
Click to expand...

About 45 years ago those were the very words used to me by one of the great latter day contemporary huntsmen.


----------



## natalia (12 September 2012)

I love taking the children out hunting and if it's a day I know we will have lots out my self and my friend take our very quiet hunters out and am happy to nanny round at the back. They all have a good day then and it's nice to encourage them. I tend to save my fast/ good horses for week days and take out something more sensible at weekends for this reason.


----------



## Judgemental (12 September 2012)

A driving instructor once told me that he found that young people who rode horses, were much easier to deal with as learner drivers and took to the wheel with greater confidence.


----------



## Katie_lew (14 September 2012)

I thinks its great to see kids out and i must say i learnt the best lessons in respect an politness as a child on the hunting field 
My only problem is those you seem to forget Hunting is a 'Job' whilst most are very well behaved there are the odd few that have no repsect for others and just go for a jolly and a fast ride, its a shame as they ruin the reputation for the others. I found a young boy very helpfull one time when i was shutting and couldnt get back on as i was left behind and my mare was very upset by this, this young Boy, no older that 10 said "dont worry ill wait with you, do you need help" he stood with me and calmed my horse so i could get on safley. i made sure to tell the secretary how lovley this boy was. i occasionally see him hunting now about 15 and its nice to see kids grow with the hunt.


----------

